# Over Excited Puppy



## Idgie (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm not sure... is it okay to let a puppy get so excited that he's running in circles as fast as he can and skidding around in a berserk fashion? Should I stop him when gets that excited?

Joey was playing tug with a rope that's tied to a bungy chord in his backyard pen. He loves to pull it and try to get it, which of course he can't do because it's attached to a 4x4 post. This got him rather worked up and he started digging a hole with a frenzy. When I stopped that he started running back and forth like a maniac. It was funny but I'm not sure it was a good thing. What are your thoughts?


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

I think the first thing you should do is get a video camera out and hit 'record'.
Immediately proceed to bust a gut laughing. 
Then post it on youtube and link us to it.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

I deliberately work Kabota up to that. But yeah, maybe you should record this for us. You know, for diagnostic purposes. Yeah, that's it.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

If it is the zoomies and the dog is having fun, it should be fine. However, if the dog looks like he's getting out of control, especially with you or another dog, then you'll want to calm it.

It's difficult to explain zoomies, but it's a sign of a happy dog burning off energy, usually with some erratic but repetitive patterns. From you description, I believe most of us would label this as zoomies. And, I agree, maybe you should post a video to be sure 

I was very happy to see my 11 yo old dog do this just last weekend when we had a cool spell. I was concerned he was slowing down, but he's just hot, like the rest of us...


----------



## BuggLover (Jul 6, 2012)

This sounds exactly like Winston when he gets the zoomies  He will just run around in circles in the back yard, he goes so fast it reminds me of a motorcycle taking a sharp corner and leaning over to the point of almost tipping!


----------



## Idgie (Jun 3, 2012)

I had no idea that there was a term for it. The zoomies, eh. That's what it was. I'll see what I can do for a video. Not my specialty. Ha!


----------



## chubby (Aug 18, 2011)

My dog has the zoomies about 2 times a day. When she was a puppy she had them every hour. It's hilarious!!! Just sit back and enjoy it  and make sure there's nothing that can be knocked over in the interim.


----------



## titiaamor (Nov 17, 2011)

I love it when my dogs get that burst of energy.....they chase each other across our property like crazy- we all just take cover and get a good seat!


----------



## huskysmiles (Aug 18, 2012)

Don't worry about it, puppies get overexcited all the time! I think your biggest problem is finding something to record it with (and making sure he can't knock anything off while he is running around). As long as your puppy is not getting agitated with you or others, he is fine. He is just burning off energy as hanksimon already mentioned. 

My dogs always got the zoomies whenever there was something important going on at my house or I was super busy. I think they knew...


----------



## Basil Brush (Aug 2, 2012)

Hi, I think it is normal for puppies to go mad. My puppy goes mad about 5 minutes after eating, he goes charging in and out of the house and around the garden, he has us all in fits of laughter. I remember my two children when the were small they would have a funny 10 minutes after being fed. I just think its the puppy showing you that he is happy and content.


----------

